# Waterfowl Hunters' Party



## whitneyt (Feb 22, 2010)

Waterfowl Hunters' Party!
by whitneyt » Mon Feb 22, 2010 9:01 am

What: A night of raffles and games for decoys, hunting gear and guns. 
When: April 23rd doors open at 6PM
Where: Doublewood Inn,1400 E. Interchange Ave, Bismarck
Details: $25 gets you: in the door, your annual DU membership, all you can eat taco bar, keg beer till its gone, and if you wear camo you get a free chance at a shot gun. 
HOW TO GET TICKETS: Call Whitney at 701-833-7298 or email at [email protected]


----------

